
Nike Thought It Didn’t Need Amazon, Then the Ground Shifted - prostoalex
https://www.wsj.com/articles/how-nike-resisted-amazons-dominance-for-years-and-finally-capitulated-1498662435
======
option_greek
alternate source: [http://www.foxbusiness.com/features/2017/06/28/how-nike-
resi...](http://www.foxbusiness.com/features/2017/06/28/how-nike-resisted-
amazons-dominance-for-years-2.html)

------
adammenges
Side note: I find it amusing that this was written by wsj.

------
pacifika
I'm not sure what the problem is, don't any number of retail shops resell Nike
trainers?

If they want to control the sale of their products, add subscriptions, more
customisation or long term loyalty features to the Nike shop. Got to play the
long game surely?

~~~
brudgers
My take is that Amazon has been moving upscale and is beginning to dominate
the space between luxury and discount where Nike lives. By which I mean the
space between $50 shoes and $900 shoes or between Campbell Chunky Clam Chowder
and a chef's clam chowder at a $$$$ restaurant (as indicated by the purchase
of Whole Foods).

For me, this is the space that Nike stores and Athlete's Foot at the mall
operate. This is a segment of retail where Nike shoes are non-fungible. Not
with other brands nor with other models. And a person with Prime membership
will wait two days for "the shoe" instead of settling on something else.

That and as a publicly traded company, nobody's bonus is increased by playing
the long game. In a few years, everyone in leadership is likely to be working
at a different corporation.

------
MiaoYu_Goh
Is there any way to read this without subscribing to WSJ? I tried pasting the
title into Google and then clicking on the article link that showed up as a
search result, but I was still unable to read the full article.

~~~
dangrossman
Paste the title into Facebook's search, then click the article link in the
news search results.

~~~
Animats
"WSJ thought it didn't need Facebook, then the ground shifted."

Google links to WSJ articles used to show them without the paywall. Now, only
Facebook links do. That's a power shift.

------
newzzy
paywall alert

~~~
victorhooi
Do we will allow paywall links on HN?

I know there was some discussion around this back in January, but I'm not sure
if anything was decided?

~~~
dangrossman
Yes, HN allows paywall links.

